# garage wall art/deco



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

Any ideas for what I can put in the garage now its painted?? I have mailed some companies like Shell and Snap On to see what they have. Any other ideas?? It has to be FREE! :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

How about some detailing Banners or go to some motor events plenty of traders, also the bay and online retailers for some nice motor sport prints or i got some cheap good looking frames and cut out some pics from car brochures


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Let me know how you get on i want something for my garage but im after detailing related banners and posters


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I am slowly building up some wall art in my mancave but I am using old product labels, biz cards and other detailing related stuff and just sticking them up where ever they will fit. I thought it would be different but ideal for the area where it all happens


----------



## leighwinter (Jan 24, 2010)

Clb valeting sell a big dodo juice banner


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

although they are not free
i have this vinyl banner, i also have another ,but ive got something planned for that one,if it works that is ha ha


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

steve from wath said:


> although they are not free
> i have this vinyl banner, i also have another ,but ive got something planned for that one,if it works that is ha ha


Thats nice but if only it were true that5 you get a sexy lady to wash your motor


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Where did you get it from?


----------



## m6dly (May 25, 2011)

just for inspiration, but not a free option. This is what we've got on our walls at work..


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

bit of inspiration all free :thumb:


----------



## craig79 (Apr 17, 2008)

Sorry to hijack, but I'm in the same position. Can anyone point me
in the direction of high resolution superbike images?
I have a friend that works in a printers and assume the bigger the file size the 
easier it is for him to print large.

Craig


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

TANNERS said:


> bit of inspiration all free :thumb:


Love them, For me id have that in the house lol Shame to waste it in the garage.

To the OP you can buy Banksy wall art now well priced not free and put that up.

Again too nice for a garage imo.

PaulN


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

put em on canvas if you cant decide where to put em


----------



## 325iSportMark (Nov 29, 2007)

Not free, but very cool:

http://www.garagescenes.com :thumb:


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Just moved into my new house and have put these acrylic prints up in my garage 

I did them at work, all images downloaded from the internet so not the finest quality but work well enough for the garage wall. I was going to do them as canvas but thought I'd go the acrylic route for a change as it has a bit more of a modern look, I also like the way they 'stand off' from the wall.
































































These are only A4 size but also did one of my boy at A2 size that I've put up in the house.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Looks quality scoobr. Wish had that set up in my garage. Where did you get the frames from?


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks lpoolck :thumb:

Acrylic kits were supplied by our local framer who frames our prints and stretches the canvas we do.

I printed the images, they are then mounted on the bottom piece of acrylic and then the second piece of clear acrylics goes on top. Acrylics are mounted to the wall using the 'stand off' kits.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

It would be worth asking car and motorcycle dealers for any old/unwanted posters,it's amazing how much unwanted stuff gets sent to them by manufacturers.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Scoobr said:


> Thanks lpoolck :thumb:
> 
> Acrylic kits were supplied by our local framer who frames our prints and stretches the canvas we do.
> 
> I printed the images, they are then mounted on the bottom piece of acrylic and then the second piece of clear acrylics goes on top. Acrylics are mounted to the wall using the 'stand off' kits.


No problem. Going to have to look into getting some for my garage if not too expensive.


----------



## lpoolck (Jul 25, 2009)

Scoobr, maybe not anymore. Cannot find any acrylic prints of cars and frames are 20 quid a **** so will be over £100 easy to do it. Shame. May have to go on the scronge to try and get some if I am lucky.


----------

